# BFN after FET and loosing clots (TMI)



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

I got my BFN on OTD 18th March and stopped all drugs.  I started bleeding this morning, after my spring clean they got quite painfull on and off so i could carry on cleaning   I then had quite bad pains again and felt something come out, it was a dark red and white  clot, rang hosy who said it could have been the embryo had attached then for some reason had not gone on to develop further   had these pains every so often then a bit later i was cleaning the cooker and when i stood up i felt another, i had to sort of help this one out  
I feel a lot better now but my tummy is so tender it feels like ive been kicked in it and left bruised inside.

Has anyone else had this?  A little worried.

Clare x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

so sorry to read you got a BFN, sadly you're in good company here 

your hospital needs shooting for saying that was the embryo, i'd've been devastated had someone said that to me. i'm actually really angry on your behalf. it could have been _anything_. even in a normal period there can be clots for no reason whatsoever, and think of all the hormones and stuff you've been on that could cause unusual bleeding. i imagine, sadly, that a lost 3-4 week embryo might not even be visible so please put that out of your mind 

when i had my first BFN the bleeding afterwards was very very painful (not so the second time) however it lasted about two days and then stopped as soon as it started. hope this also applies to you


----------



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hiya

Sorry for your BFN  .

I had BFN with first natural FET in February and my period was really clotty and very very long - last 9 days compared with usual of 2-3.  I did wonder if something has started to take and it had been an early m/c which made it all the more upsetting.  The period after that was only a 3 week cycle compared to 4.  I rang hospital because period was so long and they just said it may have been because messing round "in there".  I suppose I'll never know unless I had done an early test.  

It's horrible not knowing what's going on

x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you for your replies.  It looks like each body is different and it looks like its normal-ish.

I just cant put any pressure on my tummy, Im lay on the sofa and my dog (little) put his head on my tummy and i could have cried, its so tender inside.

Thank you for making me feel better


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah i was like this  

i necked some really strong painkillers that i'd been prescribed for a shoulder spasm and that helped. it may be worth seeing your GP if you can, but hopefully it won't be for long. ibroprofen may help

snickers, like you, i wondered if the pain was because 'something had happened' and the fact the second wasn't as painful was because they hadn't got as far along as the first time. but having read of various people's MCs on here and other forums, they vary soooooo much, that i honestly think it's all down to hormones

miscarriage, IVF BFN, FET BFN, they are just words. you've still had a loss, please don't make it worse by torturing yourself that it was an 'almost'


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

I can only have paracetamol, though today I thought the risk of having just one iberprofen was worth it to rid me of the pain, if only there was a tablet for emotional pain  

I always ask myself why, I can be such a negative person and I always seem to blame myself, it must be my way of coping with things.

I think it is all down to hormones but I cant understand why the difference, With my fresh IVF I bled at day 10, with my BFP I bled from about 6wks to 6 months and the last 2 BFN's 3 days after OTD.  Im now wondering if its because i had my BFN from Med FET on 01/01/10 and started Med FET again 3 weeks later, I wonder if its because my body still hadnt recovered  

Clare x


----------



## snickers34 (Sep 11, 2006)

Clare, My clinic say 2 periods before doing another cycle, but I know the protocols seems to vary a lot between clinics.  Like Claire said, don't beat yourself up about the almost.  When I did that it just made the pain a whole lot worse.  I'm sure hormones have a big part to play in everything - physically and emotionally.  Just take some time out for yourself.  I know you've been through it before which must make it some much harder.  

Take care

x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi,

Well tonight i ended up in A&E.  My tummy is still really tender.  It turns out I have an infection.  There not sure what it is but there sending it off to see what develops.  So been put on antibiotics.

Clare x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry to hear that CK, that's all you need  

hopefully they've caught it quickly and the ABs will kick in very soon   <--- very gentle, round the shoulders


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Katie.  Its one thing after another isnt it  

I hope they kick in soon, really dont want anymore time off work.

Clare x


----------

